# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  First visit to Australia/New Zealand!

## Coolers

Hey folks,  As the title says, I'm making my first trip down south this summer. I've been doing online research for places to go and things to see, but nothing is better than first-hand experience -- what are the MUST SEES and MUST DOS in Australia/NZ?  My trip is about 40 days long (late June to early August) and I am going with my significant other. We are on a tight budget, but we are also on a "splurge" (this is our first BIG trip).  Tentative schedule:  Sydney - 7 days Melbourne + Philip Island - 5 days Alice Springs + Ayers Rock + King Canyon - 7 days Cairns + surrounding - 5 days Brisbane + Bryon Bay - 2 days New Zealand (Auckland/Wellington/Queenstown?) - 8 days  Suggestions on accommodations, modes of transportation, attractions, and other tidbits are much appreciated!

----------


## GFI

Australia is one of the favorite countries of tourist. It is a natural wonderland of attractive beaches, crystal blue waters, amazing antique rock formations and perfect rainforests. I’d definitely recommend everyone must visit there.

----------


## zaid

In cairns you can do diving, you'll enjoy for sure.

----------


## Ausopenxcell

Yes Australia is the best destination for traveling and visiting the attractive beaches and amazing places. I recommend you that visit it once for entertainment and awesome experience.

----------


## outbreakuk

Sydney is the best place in Australia for traveling and is very famous among tourists as well. Other than that Australia is very famous for its beaches.

----------


## mikehussy

Straight forward information! It really helped me a lot. Thanks buddy for that supporting info.

----------


## jonekete

Australia is one of the favorite countries of tourists. It is a natural wonderland of attractive beaches, crystal clear waters, beautiful ancient rock formations and perfect rainforests. I would definitely recommend everyone should visit there.

----------


## davidsmith36

Australia is a nation and landmass encompassed by the Indian and Pacific seas. Its real urban communities  Sydney, Brisbane, Melbourne, Perth, Adelaide  are waterfront. Its capital, Canberra, is inland. The nation is known for its Sydney Opera House, the Great Barrier Reef, an unlimited inside forsake wild called the Outback, and one of a kind creature animal varieties like kangaroos and duck-charged platypuses.

----------

